# Ideas for high-proof, neutral-grain spirits?



## mvcrews (Apr 23, 2013)

Any ideas on making flavored liquors or wine from everclear (190 proof grain spirit)? My first idea is to use it as a solvent and create fruit liquors (watering down of course), my second is to use it in fortified wines, and my final idea is to use it as a sanitizing agent. My fourth idea is to hold onto it for bartering purposes in the event of an apocalypse, but this probably isn't the thread for that..... Any other ideas or advice...?...this is really a first for me...


----------



## robie (Apr 23, 2013)

As you already mentioned, it can be used to fortify wines and that's about all I would ever consider, for my own purpose. Other than what you already named, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 23, 2013)

You could make some very nice liqours with it by taking a bunch of fruit and soaking the fruit in it. And then later diluting it down with some water after a month or two.


----------



## pjd (Apr 23, 2013)

You could put it into your lawn mower and use it as fuel! Seriously, it is a great sanitizer.


----------



## robie (Apr 23, 2013)

pjd said:


> You could put it into your lawn mower and use it as fuel! Seriously, it is a great sanitizer.



Won't the older John Deere (Poping Johnny) tractors run off that stuff?


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 24, 2013)

You won't be sorry

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/

but be careful


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 24, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> You won't be sorry
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/
> 
> but be careful


 

I had one of my son's friends bring me a mason jar of this. It is tastey. Have it sitting in the fridge now.


----------



## mvcrews (Apr 25, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> You won't be sorry
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/
> 
> but be careful



That sounds good and not too much work. I'll probably try that. Although it looks like I have to make my own "vanilla vodka" first?


----------



## jswordy (Apr 25, 2013)

Far be it from me to diss a quart Ball jar of apple pie, I absolutely love the stuff when I can get it (which is rarely), but...

This is such a unique opportunity. I would really consider cutting it to 100 proof with water and then buying a small oak barrel and letting it age a couple years in there. You could do this with a portion of your stash and still have some left to do other things with.

Oh, on the vanilla vodka, you can use commercial vanilla extracts, too. Just get the real deal, not artificial.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 25, 2013)

mvcrews said:


> That sounds good and not too much work. I'll probably try that. Although it looks like I have to make my own "vanilla vodka" first?



I agree. Going to whip some of this up next week for a change of pace.

Does anyone know if this has to be refrigerated or can it be left at room temp. and how long is it good in those jars if well sealed?


----------



## mvcrews (Apr 25, 2013)

We experimented a few years back aging some cheap store bought liquors in cheap ebay bought 2 liter barrels and after about a month the liquor had extracted so much wood flavor it was undrinkable. Not sure how much that had to do with using a crappy barrel and crappy liquor, but I think the alcohol will probably extract too much wood from any new barrel. But if anyone has a small, neutral barrel they'd like to sell me I'd be interested...




jswordy said:


> Far be it from me to diss a quart Ball jar of apple pie, I absolutely love the stuff when I can get it (which is rarely), but...
> 
> This is such a unique opportunity. I would really consider cutting it to 100 proof with water and then buying a small oak barrel and letting it age a couple years in there. You could do this with a portion of your stash and still have some left to do other things with.
> 
> Oh, on the vanilla vodka, you can use commercial vanilla extracts, too. Just get the real deal, not artificial.


----------



## Dend78 (Apr 25, 2013)

its rocket fuel man only thing that can live in it is....well....nothing as long as the jar doesn't break and the lid doesn't rust into it it should be fine.


----------



## robie (Apr 25, 2013)

mvcrews said:


> We experimented a few years back aging some cheap store bought liquors in cheap ebay bought 2 liter barrels and after about a month the liquor had extracted so much wood flavor it was undrinkable. Not sure how much that had to do with using a crappy barrel and crappy liquor, but I think the alcohol will probably extract too much wood from any new barrel. But if anyone has a small, neutral barrel they'd like to sell me I'd be interested...




Yep, that's an issue of having a brand new barrel and that barrel being so very small. A wine placed in that situation likely would have been undrinkable in even a month, let alone a high-proof like what you have.


----------



## petey (Apr 29, 2013)

I have some nice recipes: lemoncello, Orangecello , Kahlua and I'm still tweeking my Sambucca recipe


----------



## tonyt (Apr 29, 2013)

Thousands of fraternities and only 2.5 gallons. What a shame.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 30, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> You won't be sorry
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/
> 
> but be careful




Just made this last weekend. Wow, very easy to make and sure tastes good..................just like apple pie.


----------



## gird123 (Apr 30, 2013)

You could add oak chips a little at a time. Until you get desired flavor.


----------

